# Martin Spec Sheets Are Ready!!!!!



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

This is an Excel spread sheed. Click the tabs on the bottom to view the different cam styles' strings.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't see a listing for the mini nitreous cams that would take a Scepter III under 27" for instance. What's up with that?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

GRIV, I don`t have the excel spreadsheet software. Any other way for me to download the spreadsheet?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We will also have it up on the web as soon as Ken (admin) can get it ready to roll for you. 

The mini modules are easy. They will take an additional 2 inches off of each cam.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

GRIV,

what about the razor-x with straight Limbs???


----------



## PhantomX10 (Dec 3, 2003)

The Tru Arc and the Nitrous take the same limb!?!?!?!?!?

M-2000 CougarIII Tru-Arc 60# 5L Limb
M-2000 CougarIII Nitrous B Cam 60# 5L Limb

This is actually great news!!! If I order a true arc cam I and do not like it, I can just switch to the Nitrous cam and not worry about effecting the poundage!!!

GRIV... if this so???


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

So on a mini nitreous do you shorten the string by two inches AND shorten the cable length by two inches? Or do you only shorten the string? Or shorten string by two and each cable by one apiece?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have the Spec Sheets converted to HTML, so if you need a copy of it PM me your E-mail adress and I will send you the files. I will also have it on the web in about 1 hour. I will post the link when I get it up  

LeEarl


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is a link to the 2004 spec sheet in a html file.

http://www.wiktel.net/archery/2004Spec.htm

LeEarl


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Punch Master. You don't shorten anything. You just install the module

Here is a little screen shot of the new owners manual.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Cool, thanks GRIV. I now understand. String and cable lengths don't change by using the mini module.


----------



## KMAC (Mar 5, 2003)

Why can't you get the Phantom II Magnum with the nitrous cams? Or can you?


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

can you send this so we can view it in word?


----------



## BlackNight (Jan 24, 2003)

*TTT*

ttt


----------

